# Puppy grows up in 40 seconds



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry if someone has posted this somewhere else already but this is ever so cute

Puppy grows up in 40 seconds - Yahoo! News


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Very cute! Well planned too! X


----------



## mugatea (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah cute, saw that too. I think it was inspired by this video.


----------



## miah1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice Pics.And its latest news for me thanks for sharing.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh that's lovely  xxxxxxxx


----------

